

Renraku OS: It Lives - daeken
http://daeken.com/renraku-it-lives

======
GeneralMaximus
Question: will it compile on Mono? I think this should not be much of a
problem, or should it?

~~~
daeken
I haven't tested building on Mono (as noted, I just got TestKernel building),
but I believe it should with few problems. I believe the only thing you'll
have to do is install nasm (in addition to the normal deps) and change lines
51 and 52 of Renraku.build to:

    
    
      <exec program="mono" commandline="Obj/Compiler.exe Obj/TestKernel.dll" output="Obj/kernel.asm" />
      <exec program="nasm" commandline="-o Obj/kernel.bin Obj/kernel.asm" />
    

Let me know if you run into any issues.

Edit: Note, you need to have Boo 0.9.0 or better to build the code.

------
judofyr
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=686802>

------
asciilifeform
This is an OS?

My OS project (<http://www.loper-os.org/>) has been accused of having a 10:1
hot air to code ratio bytewise, but at least I have written a bootloader which
initializes hardware and prints "Hello World." This man currently has
"prototypes in a mix of C# and Nemerle." Does he intend to recreate
Microsoft's complete runtime environment on the bare metal? Are we to laugh or
cry?

~~~
daeken
Err, I think you're looking at the "Background" section of my previous post.
In the one linked in this post, I give a bootable kernel in Boo which
implements basic functionality.

~~~
asciilifeform
Where is the bootloader? Where is any code which runs outside of Windows? I
could not find it in your tree.

~~~
daeken
The bootloader is GRUB. I haven't tested building TestKernel on anything but
MS.NET, but you can give it a shot. Follow the instructions at the GitHub repo
( <http://github.com/daeken/RenrakuOS/tree/master> , also linked in my post),
and if you're running on a non-Windows platform, you'll have to install nasm
and point the build script to that instead of the exe that ships.

